# Can You Save A Dying Fish?



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

That's a question hard to answer, mate. It actually depends on the situation you are in. I had a CO2 leak last December and all fish were near death after having bloodshot bodies, bloated abdomen and cloudy eyes. I was able to save all of them fortunately by switching off the CO2, run airpumps with strong movements and reduce 40% of the water to make sure the filter can produce strong surface agitation.
The CO2 leak was caused by a defective gauge. I have replaced it with a new one though and since then, nothing wrong has happened.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Well first I would find if there were an outside cause for the condition. If not and the condition is only one fish removal of that fish to a quarentine tank is recomended. observation of the fish and note of the symptoms is critical so one can properly treat the fish. 

There are so many possiblities as to what could cause a fish to act that way from Nnitrite poisening to parisites. That there is not a single fix all for this condition. however adding slat to the quarentine tank and or Melefix/pimafix can enhance the condition of the fish.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I find that quarantine a sick fish to a separate large opaque container with half original tank water and half fresh water, definitely improves their chance of recovery. I use a simple air pump and stone to aerate the container water, and apply whatever medicines might be prudent there, instead of in the main tank. I do not put the recovered fish back in the main tank until a day after the main tank gets a fresh water change, filter cleaning, and possibly a gravel vacuum.


----------

